# Vigiljoch Abfahrten? // Meraner Land/ Etschtal // Vinschgau



## TedStryker71 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich war diesen September in Lana und es hat mir generell sehr gut gefallen. Bin zwei mal mit dem Rad aufs Viglijoch und oben rumfahren war auch sehr schön. Die Abfahrten waren allerdings für meinen Geschmack etwas zu Downhilllastig/extrem und wenig flowig. 
Wäre über Abfahrtipp die man mit 120mm und möglichst viel Flow gut fahren kann - gerne auch ins Vinschgau - dann fahre ich durchs Tal zurück.
Unter anderem bin ich die Wege 29/9 nach Patchins gefahren.
Sonstige geniale Tourentipps um Lana sind auch willkommen. Habe leider kein GPS - aber vielleicht muss ich das doch mal anschaffen. thx


----------



## Teguerite (12. Oktober 2011)

Kennst Du den Weg der wie hier auf dem Bild der Site: http://www.vigilius.it/de/das-vigilius/12-0.html am Vigilius Hotel vorbeiführt? Den bergab bis zum nächsten Bauernhof nehmen, 50m die kleine Asphaltstraße runter, ab dort geht rechts ein Wanderweg bis nach Lana, der immer wieder mal kurz auf die Straße trifft. An zwei Stellen muss man den weiteren Verlauf etwas suchen, und für ein paar Meter die Straße bis zum nächsten Einstieg bergauf nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gipfelstürmer (15. Oktober 2011)

Abfahrten vom Vigiljoch gibt es viele. Die einfachen gehen auf Forstwegen runter nach Marling, Töll, Partschins, Algund. Dann gibt es die etwas anspruchsvolleren Möglichkeiten: z.B. auf 34+10 direttissima nach Lana (aber 99% mit 120er Stumpjumper fahrbar). Flowige Abschnitte, wie Du sie suchst, fallen wir nur 2 ein: über den Rauhen Bühel bis zur Staffelalm oberhalb von St. Pankraz (allerdings mit Auffahrt vom Jocher Kirchl zum Rauhen Bühel.....). Als 2. fällt mir da noch folgende Abfahrt ein: von der Schwarzen Lacke Weg Nr. 29, dann aber weiter auf 27a bis zur Bad Egart: über längere Strecken zieht sich der Weg quer durch den Wald, siehe hier. 

Viele Spass!

G.


----------



## Easy (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

fahrt ihr mit der Gondel bis zur Mittelstation? Wenn nein Respekt! Ich fand die meisten Wege am Marlinger Hang oder Richtung Ultental brutal steil. 

Ich war auch September in Lana und war ein bisschen enttäuscht - als Bikerevier, zum Wandern war es klasse! Zu viele Asphaltpisten und im September viel LW-Verkehr, da Apfelernte. Die kleinen, netten Wege waren meist Privat oder mit Bikeverbot belegt, an die ich mich als Gast natürlich halte. Irgendwie bin ich nicht so auf schöne, (einigermaßen) einsame und erholsame Forstwege oder gar Flowtrails rund um Lana und Marling gestoßen. 

Vielleicht kann man hier ja weitere Tourentipps geben, da ich sicherlich in die Ecke wieder komme.


----------



## oanavodo (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe 2 Touren direkt am Vigiljoch:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.77661.html
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80107.html

Die Auffahrten sind natuerlich teilweise steil (Aichbergweg oder nach Lebensberg), aber das ist halt so in den Alpen . Der 28er über Aschbach ist leider verboten . Den 33er nach Marling habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Ansonsten habe ich in der Gegend noch weitere Touren. Einfach "oanavodo" im Suchfeld von http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/suche-karte.html eingeben und die Karte nach Lana ausrichten.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## TedStryker71 (25. Oktober 2011)

@ Teguerite â den Weg bin ich aus Lana hochgefahren, na gut geschoben und teils dann doch auf die StraÃe ausgewichen â werde ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr mal runter checken â kam mir aber nicht wie ein Single-trail-Paradies vor ï DÃ¼rfte im groÃen und ganzen ja der Wanderweg 34 sein
@ gipfelstÃ¼rmer â ja ich denke Du und Teguerite redet da vom selben Weg Nr. 34, die Abfahrt 29 mit 27a muss ich dann im kommenden Jahr mal probieren, klingt ganz gut.
@ Easy â bin einmal komplett selber hoch gestrampelt und einmal morgens mit der Seilbahn
@ oanavodo â habe leider kein GPS GerÃ¤t, des wegen bringen mir die Touren nicht so viel, mal sehen ob ich mal eins anschaffe

An weiteren Abfahrten und Tourenideen in der Gegend bin ich sehr interessiert â lohnt die Abfahrt nach Naturns von der Naturnser Alm?
Bin nÃ¤chsten Juni 3 Wochen da und wÃ¼rde dann auch mal gegenÃ¼ber Richting Knottenkino etc. pp. strampeln wollen


----------



## Teguerite (25. Oktober 2011)

TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ Teguerite â den Weg bin ich aus Lana hochgefahren, na gut geschoben und teils dann doch auf die StraÃe ausgewichen â werde ich nÃ¤chstes Jahr mal runter checken â kam mir aber nicht wie ein Single-trail-Paradies vor ï DÃ¼rfte im groÃen und ganzen ja der Wanderweg 34 sein


 

Sind 1000hm auf abwechslunsreichem Weg nach unten, ich fand es stets genial, kenne aber Deinen AnsprÃ¼che/Vorlieben nicht. Hoch wÃ¼rde ich den nie fahren ...


----------



## kamikater (25. Oktober 2011)

> lohnt die Abfahrt nach Naturns von der Naturnser Alm


Forstautobahn


----------



## dede (25. Oktober 2011)

kamikater schrieb:


> Forstautobahn



Nicht auf dem 30a, das ist ein Traumtrail....


----------



## allgäuhopper (23. November 2011)

kann man das Vigljoch auch mit der Vigljochbahn abkürzen?

Im link der Bahn steht nicht viel.

Gibt es sonst Bahnen wo man lifteln kann?

Ist es Anfabg Dezember zu kalt für die Höhe?

Könnt ihr schwere Enduro Touren und ein Hotel empfehlen?

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.80107.html


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (23. November 2011)

Du kannst die Seilbahn Aschbach bei Rabland nehmen. Die nehmen Biker mit.

Von Aschbach kannst einen Verbindungstrail (28er und 16er) auf eine Forststrasse nehmen, welche dich auf die Strasse zur Naturnser Alm bringt. 
Vom Vigiljoch kannst beim  Black Lack eine Trail bis hinunter nach Töll nehmen. Vorwiegend S2! 
Anscheinend gibt es noch eine heftige Enduro Abfahrt unterhalb des Hochwarts ins Ultental. Details fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allgäuhopper (23. November 2011)

Vinschger-Biker schrieb:


> Du kannst die Seilbahn Aschbach bei Rabland nehmen. Die nehmen Biker mit.



Danke für den Tip. 
In OSM sind wenig singletrailangaben an den Pfaden, welche Karte sollte man kaufen? [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Meran-Umgebung-Merano-dintorni-Skitourenkarte/dp/3854910592/ref=pd_cp_b_3"]Kompass[/ame] oder [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Meran-Umgebung-Wanderkarte-Tabacco-25000/dp/8883150112/ref=pd_cp_b_3"]Tabacco[/ame]? Welche ist sinnvoll (auch wegen der Wegnummerierungen)? Kompass ist recht schlecht bewertet.


----------



## TedStryker71 (24. November 2011)

@ allgäuhopper - die Seilbahn in Lana nimmt morgen bis 09.30 und am späten Nachmittag auch Biker mit!


----------



## mw.dd (24. November 2011)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> kann man das Vigljoch auch mit der Vigljochbahn abkürzen?
> 
> Im link der Bahn steht nicht viel.
> 
> ...





TedStryker71 schrieb:


> @ allgäuhopper - die Seilbahn in Lana nimmt morgen bis 09.30 und am späten Nachmittag auch Biker mit!



Auf der Seite der Seibahn steht folgendes:
_Hinweis: Die Seilbahn aufs Vigiljoch fährt bis einschließlich Sonntag, 13. November 2011, der Sessellift hat bis einschließlich Sonntag, 6. November 2011 geöffnet!
Die Wintersaison wird von der Seilbahn am Donnerstag, 8. Dezember 2011 gestartet, der Sessellift ist ab Samstag, 17. Dezember wieder in Betrieb!_


----------



## NewMaverick (24. November 2011)

allgäuhopper schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip.
> In OSM sind wenig singletrailangaben an den Pfaden, welche Karte sollte man kaufen? Kompass oder Tabacco? Welche ist sinnvoll (auch wegen der Wegnummerierungen)? Kompass ist recht schlecht bewertet.


 
Kommt auf das Erscheinungsjahr drauf an! Bisher waren Tabacco Karte weitaus die besten, weil die genauesten und detailliertesten. Bei Kompass kann es schon mal passieren, dass kleine Wege (genau die, die uns Biker interessieren) nur so ungefähr eingezeichnet sind und sich im Irgendwo verlieren, obwohl sie in Wirklichkeit weiterführen! Seit letztem Jahr werden Kompass Karten aber neu aufgelegt. GPS vermessen (somit alle Wege mit korrektem Verlauf) und mit den aktuellen Markierungen versehen, was insofern nützlich ist, da der Alpenverein Südtirol gerade in den letzten 3/4 Jahren das gesamte Wegenetz mit GPS erfasst und einige, allerdings sehr wenige, Wege mit neuen Nummern markiert hat.
Siehe Ergebnis:  http://www.trekking.suedtirol.info/index.php
Deshalb: Kompass Karte, wenn Erscheinungsjahr 2010 oder später, ausserdem sind die neuesten Kompass Karten plastifiziert, was sie sehr robust und wetterunempfindlich macht. Da muss Tabacco erst nachziehen!
Grüsse NewMav


----------



## ca501 (26. November 2011)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *kamikater*
> 
> 
> ...



kann dem nur zustimmen. Komme gerade aus Naturns, war 6 Tage unten. Bin unter anderem die folgende Tour gefahren http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.83168.html

Mit der Aschbach Bahn hoch, dann auf Forststrasse zur Naturnser Alm, um fest zu stellen, dass diese geschlossen ist : )
Dann die Abfahrt Richtung Plaus auf 30A. Ich als Anfänger musste kurz darüber nachdenken ob ich den Trail wirklich fahren will. Eine flowige Abfahrt ist das nicht. Sehr steinig, viele Wurzeln, spitze Kehren, Steinplatten usw. Habe meine Bremsen ganz schön strapaziert. Aber auf meinem Canyon Alpinist fühlte ich mich relativ sicher, verzeiht auch mal Fahrfehler.

Wetter ist momentan ein Traum, Sonne ohne eine Wolke am Himmel, den ganzen Tag.
Morgens recht frisch, im Laufe des Tages etwa 10°C. Manchmal fährt man im Schatten, was deutlich frischer ist. Ich würde mich im Winter nicht auf den schneebedeckten Pfad 30A trauen. Vermutlich wird es auch schwer sein den Pfad zu finden ohne GPS, da die Markierungen mit Schnee bedeckt sind und der Trail sich nicht an jeder Stelle optisch zeigt.

Dezember ist ja nicht mehr weit, sollte das Hoch weiter in der nächsten Woche Anhalten, dann denke ich kann man problemlos noch biken. morgens gibts minus Grade, d.h. frühe Tour starts werden kalt und neblig. ab 11-12 Uhr ist es angenehm und die Sonne strahlt.

Von der Berg-Station der Aschbachbahn hab ich etwa 1.5-2h zum Vogiljoch geschoben. Wer die Kondition hat, kommt auch schneller hoch.


----------



## verano (17. Januar 2012)

Bin grad ein wenig am Planen für den nächsten Aufenthalt im Vinschgau. 
Kennt jemand den Weg 9, von der Naturnser Alm - südlich vom Hochjoch? Und ist eine Tour, weiter i.R. Mausloch Alm (Weg 5) oder Zetnalm (Weg 5a) möglich? Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, denke ich, dass das ehr nicht machbar ist.
Es würde mir sehr weiterhelfen, wenn jemand Infos zur Wegbeschaffenheit hat.

edit:

Mit Hilfe der Seite trekking.suedtirol.info hab ich mal die Höhenmeter für die Abfahrt von der Wegekreuzung 9/5/5a (befindet sich zwischen Hochjoch und Hochwart) zur Mausloch Alm ermittelt. Auf 2000m Länge kommen 560HM. Das ist, rein der Zahlen nach, mit dem 30a vergleichbar. Auch wenn die Zahlen allein noch nicht sehr weiterhelfen, macht das doch zumindest Hoffnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewMaverick (19. Januar 2012)

Mit Infos zur Wegbeschaffenheit kann ich leider nicht aufwarten, teile aber deine Ansicht, dass diese Tour eher nicht machbar ist! Ich war mal vor über 10 Jahren mit meinem ersten MTB an der Naturnser Alm und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, so hatte alles, was Richtung Westen, also Richtung Hochwart stand ziemlich alpinen und felsigen Charakter. Wenn du in diese Gegend möchtest, dann würde ich es mit Ausgangs- und Endpunkt in Lana machen und das eventuell mit Seilbahnunterstützung. Sieh dir mal diese Tour von "Oanavodo" 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.84731.html an. Dort fährt er teilweise den 9er Weg, zweigt dann aber ins südliche Ultental ab und beschreibt schon diese Variante als ziemlich deftig, obwohl sie auf der trekking.suedtirol.info Seite gar nicht so schlimm ausschaut.


----------



## verano (20. Januar 2012)

Danke! Wir werden wahscheinich in Rabland unterkommen und hätten dort ja gleich die Seilbahn nach Aschbach vor der Haustür. Soweit ich weiß, nehmen die auch Bikes mit.

Ich hab mir auch auf GPS-Tour verschiedene (Bergwander)Touren durchgelesen, um an Info´s zu kommen.
Hier gibt es zum Beispiel folgende Info zu *Weg 9* (Naturnser Alm - Hochjoch/Hochwart):

"... Der Weg ist  ziemlich lang, dafür aber weniger steil im Abstieg und belohnt..."

Evtl lassen sich ja noch weitere Infos einholen, ich suche weiter  Wenn nicht ...Versuch macht klug!


----------



## NewMaverick (20. Januar 2012)

Gerne geschehen! Ich glaube, spätestens in Rabland wirst du dann alle nötigen Infos dazu erhalten, die sind dort alle recht gut informiert!
Na dann wünsch' ich dir ein gutes Gelingen!


----------



## oanavodo (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

das einzige was man hier noch ausprobieren könnte, wär in meinen Augen auf dem 9er und 1er nach meiner Route zum Falkomaisee und dann den 3a zum Tablander Joch hochtragen (250hm). Ab hier den 5er runter bis Tabland versuchen. Aber das Risiko ist natürlich gegeben, dass man wieder 650hm runter radwandern muss. Erst ab der Tablander Alm kann man auf Schotter ausweichen. Der "Point of no return" liegt bei diesem eher extremeren Versuch auch sehr ungünstig.

Wenn sich der 5er aber als fahrbar erweist könnte das eine hochalpine MTB-Tour der Spitzenklasse werden.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## verano (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, gehst du davon aus, dass man nicht auf dem 9er weiterkommt? 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oanavodo (21. Januar 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, gehst du davon aus, dass man nicht auf dem 9er weiterkommt?


Dass man einen Steig bergauf fahren kann, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Da müsste es schon eine ehemalige Militärstraße sein, oder inzwischen als Fahrweg prepariert sein (da oben steht immerhin noch ein Gebäude). Aber ich war da letztes Jahr und hab nichts dergleichen gesehen. Ich würde sagen, fahren kann man höchstens ein Stück weiter oben, wo er zum 6er trifft. Dort gehts eher bergab.

Servus
-- 
Reiner


----------



## TedStryker71 (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,
ich werde ab dem 23. Juni bis zum 14. Juli wieder für 3 Wochen in Lana sein, sollte jemand zufällig auch dort sein und Lust haben ein paar Touren gemeinsam zu fahren bitte melden, Gruß


----------



## eDw (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,
hat jemand einen Uebernachtungstip fuer ne Transalp im Ultental fuer mich?

Danke und Gruss
E


----------



## verano (20. August 2012)

Kurzes Update zu der von mir beschrieben Tour... 

Von der Naturnser Alm bis zum Joch ist nur wenig fahrbar.  Landschaftlich ist das ganze aber recht nett und der Ausblick sehr fein. 
Runter zur Mauslochalm steigt man leider auch kaum auf's Rad. Zu steil, zu eng, zu verblockt. Die Alm selbst ist top und der Trail in's Tal durchaus zu empfehlen! 
Alles in allem, also so nicht zum Nachfahren zu empfehlen. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## casir (20. August 2012)

verano schrieb:


> Die Alm selbst ist top und der Trail in's Tal durchaus zu empfehlen!



Welchen Trail meinst Du genau? Den 30a?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partschins (20. August 2012)

Es tut sich was im Meraner Raum mit den MTB-Trails. In Partschins werden innerhalb August 2012 gar einige Trails und Info-Tafeln ausgeschildert sein.
Mit der Seilbahn kommt man bis auf 1.300 Höhenmeter (wer mag kann auch die 800 Meter bis da oben treten ... ), und los gehts: http://www.partschins.com/de/sport-abenteuer/tipps-fuer-mountainbiketouren.html Ausserdem gibts einen Single-Trail, der nur runter zu befahren ist, und ab 15.00 Uhr für Wanderer gesperrt ist.
Demnächst gibts auch neues Kartenmaterial auf unserer HP (ist gerade im relaunch). Diese Trails (no downhill) sind noch als Teststrecke zu sehen - gerne erwarten wir konstruktive Feedbacks!


----------



## verano (21. August 2012)

casir schrieb:


> Welchen Trail meinst Du genau? Den 30a?



Nein, wenn ich mich nicht irre geht der 30a ja an der Naturnser Alm los. Ich hab die Nr. nicht im Kopf, startet aber direkt unterhalb der Alm. 

... gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## casir (22. Februar 2013)

Partschins schrieb:


> Es tut sich was im Meraner Raum mit den MTB-Trails. In Partschins werden innerhalb August 2012 gar einige Trails und Info-Tafeln ausgeschildert sein.
> Mit der Seilbahn kommt man bis auf 1.300 Höhenmeter (wer mag kann auch die 800 Meter bis da oben treten ... ), und los gehts: http://www.partschins.com/de/sport-abenteuer/tipps-fuer-mountainbiketouren.html Ausserdem gibts einen Single-Trail, der nur runter zu befahren ist, und ab 15.00 Uhr für Wanderer gesperrt ist.
> Demnächst gibts auch neues Kartenmaterial auf unserer HP (ist gerade im relaunch). Diese Trails (no downhill) sind noch als Teststrecke zu sehen - gerne erwarten wir konstruktive Feedbacks!




Wie sieht es mit dem Steinbruchtrail aus...ist der mittlerweile ausgeschildert oder gibt es auch GPS-Daten zum downloaden?


----------



## verano (24. April 2013)

casir schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Steinbruchtrail aus...ist der mittlerweile ausgeschildert oder gibt es auch GPS-Daten zum downloaden?


 

http://www.sentres.com/de/mountainbike/steinbruchtrail-tour-e


----------



## casir (24. April 2013)

Danke...das werde ich mir heute Abend mal ansehen und im Juli dann mit dem MTB testen was der Trail kann.


----------



## albertfrech (9. September 2013)

Gibt es denn inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse zum Steinbruchtrail? Wie sind eure Meinungen zu Ausschilderung, Schwierigkeit & Schönheit? 

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende in Marling bei Meran sein & würde mir den Trail ganz gerne anschauen (160mm-Radl). Welche Anfahrt würdet ihr mir von Marling aus empfehlen? Den Lift (nach Aschbach) möchte ich vermeiden, möchte mir die Abfahrt lieber erstrampeln (; Mit dem Auto könnte ich irgendwo hin fahren, aber am liebsten wär's mir, direkt von der Haustüre zu starten.

Würde mich sehr über Antworten & Tips freuen,

VG,
Albert


----------



## Frankentourer (9. September 2013)

Also bei Aschbach haben sie im Zuge des Neubaus der Bahn einige Trails ausgewiesen. die als schwarz ausgewiesene ist am Anfang ein Schotterweg, dann ab dem Steinbruch ganz ok, kann man unten nach rechts verlängern. S1 mit ein zwei S2 Stellen (da es nass war kann ich es schlecht raten). Allerdings wurden auch einige Wege gesperrt oder wie der schwarze Weg mit Zeitregelungen versehen. Sonst verwende ich einfach ne Karte fahre mit der Vigiljochbahn hoch und trete den Rest noch hoch und probiere die Wanderwege aus - S3 gibt es dort fast nicht, also alles flowig. Wallwege sind voller meist ältere Wanderer - also sinnvoll Verboten und deshalb meiden!!


----------



## albertfrech (15. September 2013)

Bin jetzt am Freitag von der Schwarzen Lacke den Steinbruchtrail gefahren. Die Ausschilderung ist sehr gut, der Trail macht Spaß, allerdings werden oberhalb des Steinbruchs leider recht viele Höhenmeter auf Forstwegen vernichtet... Die mit S2-S4 angegebene Schwierigkeit halte ich für übertrieben, schwerer als S2 fand ich's nicht. 

VG,
Albert


----------



## casir (15. September 2013)

Ich bin den Trail Ende Juli gefahren...

Grundsätzlich finde ich es erstmal positiv, dass so viele Trails für MTB'er geöffnet und ausgeschildert werden...
Den Trail fand' ich aber auch eher enttäuschend, 2/3 des "Trails" war eine Höhenmetervernichtung auf einer Schotterautobahn. Das letzte Drittel war dann ein sehr schöner Trail...die Schwierigkeit würde ich eher mit S0-S1 bewerten mit einigen S2 Stellen.

Mein Fazit: Es gibt schönere Trails i.d. Region


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albertfrech (15. September 2013)

casir schrieb:


> Ich bin den Trail Ende Juli gefahren...
> 
> Grundsätzlich finde ich es erstmal positiv, dass so viele Trails für MTB'er geöffnet und ausgeschildert werden...
> Den Trail fand' ich aber auch eher enttäuschend, 2/3 des "Trails" war eine Höhenmetervernichtung auf einer Schotterautobahn. Das letzte Drittel war dann ein sehr schöner Trail...die Schwierigkeit würde ich eher mit S0-S1 bewerten mit einigen S2 Stellen.
> ...





Dafür gab's am Wegesrand einiges zu entdecken (;


----------



## Albert (16. September 2013)

Könnt ihr mir mal weiterhelfen, was der Steinbruchtrail genau ist? Ist das der 29er und 27er von der Schwarzen Lacke Richtung Rabland? Ich bin den letztes Jahr mal gefahren und mir kam das dann etwas verwirrend vor, was wann für wen erlaubt und gesperrt ist. Wir sind eigentlich alles komplett auf Trail abgefahren und war auch gar nicht schlecht, aber ich vermute mal, daß wir manche Abschnitte nicht hätten fahren dürfen. 
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tipp für eine schöne flowige Feierabendabfahrt in der Gegend? Ich bin am Wochenende in Meran, kann mich aber nur so 2-3 Stunden abseilen.

Gruß

Albert


----------



## albertfrech (17. September 2013)

Servus Namensvetter,

leider hab ich die Karte momentan nicht zur Hand & kann dir darum nicht mit Wegnummern helfen. Ich bin ab Marling auf Asphalt & Schotter über Gasthof Tschigg und Almboden zur Schwarzen Lacke. Dann noch kurz zum Vigiljoch. An der Schwarzen Lacke gibt es eine Karte für MTBler, auf der verschiedene Routen ausgeschildert sind. Ich hab mich für den Steinbruchtrail entschieden, war aber nicht wirklich lohnend, aber auch nicht schlecht. Schade ist, dass viele hm auf Forststraßen vernichtet werden. Es gibt aber auch einige sehr schöne, flowige Streckenabschnitte. Sehr gut ist die Regelung, dass Wanderer auf der Strecke nur bis 14:00 Uhr wandern dürfen und MTBler erst ab 15:00Uhr fahren dürfen, so kann man's schön laufen lassen 

Im Nachhinein würde ich aber eine Abfahrt auf Wanderwegen ausprobieren, auch wenn das auf der Karte an der Schwarzen Lacke ausdrücklich verboten ist... Mit der Entsprechenden Rücksichtnahme auf Wanderer hatte ich da bisher noch nie Probleme. Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das kontrolliert wird und was passiert, wenn man erwischt wird.

VG & viel Spaß,
Albert


----------



## moparisti (17. September 2013)

ich würde ab Schwarze Lacke 29 > 30 > 29 > 35A fahren 
sehr flowig und abwechslungsreich


----------



## branderstier (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin ab 29. Sept. für 10 TAGE in Naturns.
Noch jemand da???

Grüße Peter


----------



## moro12 (30. September 2013)

moparisti schrieb:


> ich würde ab Schwarze Lacke 29 > 30 > 29 > 35A fahren
> sehr flowig und abwechslungsreich


 
sieht auf der Karte sehr lecker aus. Wie würdest du diese Abfahrt schwierigkeitstechnisch bewerten? Gibt's auf diesem Weg irgendwelche Sperrungen / Zeitregelungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moparisti (1. Oktober 2013)

@MORO:
Sperrungen gibts erst ganz unten, da kreuzt man einen Waalweg, diese sind für Biker alle gesperrt. Aber den muss man ja nicht fahren..
Ist sehr einfach S1 bis S2 vereinzelt ists bißchen verblockt.


----------



## Dieter321 (2. September 2016)

Ich wärm das mal wieder auf. Hab vor mit der Seilbahn nach Aschbach hoch zu fahren und will bei Marling oder Tscherms wieder runter kommen. Viel mehr als 500 Meter Anstieg sollen nicht dabei sein und Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich S1 bis leichtes S2. (Kann keine Drops, Bunnyhops, Hinterrad versetzen). Jetzt denke ich ab der Liftstation kann ich den 27A nehmen dann ist es gemütlich (ist der Waldautobahn Schotter oder was?) oder den 28A hoch zur schwarzen Lacke und den 29 wieder runter. Danach würde ich wie oben beschrieben 30 -29 -35A nehmen. Beim Senn am Eck Gasthaus gehen dann der 35 nach Marling weiter (sieht aber bisschen nach Asphaltstraße aus) aber auch halbrechts einer auf gleichbleibender Höhe zu "Innerholzmeier", da würde ich dann weiter südlich Richtung Tscherms raus kommen was mir ganz recht wär. Aber vielleicht ist das ein verbotener Waalweg. Asphaltierte Straßen sollen möglichst wenig oder keine dabei sein, Waldautobahn wäre OK aber Trails sollen schon auch ein paar km dabei sein.
==> ??


----------

